# Samsung SSD 850 Evo zu langsam?



## vasi1992 (19. Juli 2017)

Servus, 

hab folgendes problem!
hab mir vor kurzem eine Samsung SSD 850 evo mit 500 GB gekauft, diese auch verbaut und gleich zusätzlich auch das ganze system neu aufgespielt.
hab alle aktuellen treiber drauf gezogen und die ssd hängt auch am 6 GB Port.

aber ich hab mit AS SSD gemessen und die werte sind schlecht, woran kann das liegen?
kann es an meinem alten Mainboard liegen? es ist ein Asus Rampage 3 Extrem verbaut.

im anhang befindent sich der AS SSD Benchmark.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

Anderen Port probiert?
Ggf. ist der Port mit was anderem geshared.


----------



## vasi1992 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

ich hab nur 2 ports, ich werd es gleich testen. aber was meinst du mit geshared?


----------



## XT1024 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

mv* ist offenbar einer der grausigen Marvell-Chips, die eben kaum besser als _richtige_ mit 3 Gb/s sind.

4K sieht ja OK aus, seq. wär an 3 Gb/s lesend nicht besser und 4K64 ist eh nur für Benchmarks gut.
Probier es bei zu viel Langeweile einfach mit einem der Intel-SATAs aus oder bei einer zukünftigen Neuinstallation aber ich vermute, dass es ziemlich egal ist.


----------



## Tolotos66 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

Sind denn die Marvell-und Inteltreiber für die 6GB-Ports aktuell? Welches OS? Auch im BIOS alles richtig eingestellt?
Gruß T.


----------



## vasi1992 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

hab die ports mal getauscht, aber sieht nach keiner besserung aus. siehe anhang

hab windows 7 64bit.

marvel 91xx SATA 6G  treiber. 05.05.2015 treiberversion 1.2.0.1047       Aktuellste

JMicron JMB36X Controller. 17.09.12 treiberversion 1.17.65.11             Aktuellste



Was muss ich den im BIOS Beachten. ich denk ich hab es soweit richtig eingestellt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

Wie heißt das Mainboard?


----------



## XT1024 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*



vasi1992 schrieb:


> hab die ports mal getauscht, aber sieht nach keiner besserung aus


Weil das der gleiche Marvell ist.

Lt. Geizhals gibt es 2x SATA 6Gb/s (Marvell), 6x SATA 3Gb/​s, 1x SATA 3Gb/s (JMB363)
und die grünen sind die richtigen. So lange nicht mehr als 6 SATA-Geräte angeschlossen sind, lässt man die Zusatzcontroller am besten deaktiviert weil sie einfach unnötig sind.


----------



## Tolotos66 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

Im BIOS AHCI aktiviert?
Gruß T.


----------



## vasi1992 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

ok hab sie jetzt auf 3 GB umgesteckt. aber ergebnis  noch schlechter, siehe anhang


----------



## vasi1992 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

sry hat etwas gedauert, war verhindert.

so hab nun auch den AHCI aktiviert wird mir jetzt auch so in samsung magician angezeigt das es aktiv ist, und auch am 6 GB port aktiv läuft, und ich sollte die maximale leistung der SSD erreichen können.

aber laut AS SSD und samsung magician erreiche ich leider immer noch kaum mehr punkte... siehe anhang.

hab auch die festplatten an den Sata 3 GB port mal angeschlossen mit AHCI jedoch wurde da, dass ergebnis noch schlechter als an den 6GB ports.

weiß einer noch ein rat^^?


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

Verrate uns mal das Mainboard.

Tausche das SATA-Kabel.


----------



## vasi1992 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

in meinem ersten post steht doch welches mainboard ich habe^^

Asus Rampage 3 Extreme,

sata kabel hab ich auch schon getauscht kein unterschied.


----------



## DjTomCat (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

Hast du auch Sata-6-Kabel verwendet?


----------



## XT1024 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*



vasi1992 schrieb:


> ok hab sie jetzt auf 3 GB umgesteckt. aber ergebnis  noch schlechter, siehe anhang


intelide hört sich für mich nach IDE und nicht AHCI an obwohl ich das "OK" dann interessant finde.

Seq. muss am 3 Gb/s ja unter 300 MB/s sein während 4K sich nicht verändern und 4K64 vermutlich mehr werden sollte (mit AHCI).


----------



## vasi1992 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

Hab bei den 3GB Ports jeweils mal mit IDE und mit AHCI getestet. Ja es war auch unter 300 mb/s.

Und ja ich verwende bei den 6GB Ports SATA 6GB Kabel.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

Du hast schlicht ein recht altes X58-Mainboard, die Southbridge hat schlicht noch keinen SATA 6Gb/s-Support geboten. 
Die SATA 6Gb/s-Ports sind über diesen Marvel-Chip realisiert - dieser ist allerdings nur ziemlich lahm angebunden. Maximal 390MB/s sequenziell klingt stark nach einer PCIe 2.0-Lane... Mehr geht einfach nicht. 

Ich würde mal zusehen, die SSD mit an den Intel 3Gb/s-Ports aktiviertem AHCI zu benchen. Jenachdem was für Werte dort bei 4K und den Zugriffszeiten rauskommen würde ich die SSD eher an den Intel-Ports betreiben. Die 4K64-Werte spielen bei Endkunden eigentlich keine Rolle (Geschwindigkeit bei 4K-Blöcken bei einer Befehlswarteschlange von 64), die sequenziellen Übertragungsraten sind eben auch nur bei großen Dateitransfers wichtig - der SSD-Effekt kommt primär durch niedrigere Zugriffszeiten (da dürfte der Marvel-Controller eigentlich schon der Logik nach Nachteile haben...) und im Desktop durch hohe 4K1-Werte (im Desktop hast du seltenst lange Befehlswarteschlagen...).


----------



## vasi1992 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

Danke, 

Hab mir schon gedacht das es am alten mainboard liegt. 
Somit hab ich jetzt Gewissheit!

Ich werd das mit den 3GB Ports nochmal testen und schauen ob die Zugriffszeiten dann besser sind.


Danke für die super und Vorallem schnelle Hilfe!!

Jetz muss wohl doch ein ryzen Upgrade gemacht werden xD.


----------



## vasi1992 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

so hab jetzt nochmal den 3GB Port angeschlossen und gemessen, hab beide varaianten also 6GB Port mit AHCI und einmal 3GB Port mit AHCI als anhang drin.

für mich sieht denoch der 6GB Port insgesamt besser aus!?
was sollte ich besser machen?

Linkes BILD 3GB PORT AHCI
Rechtes BILD 6GB PORT AHCI


----------



## aloha84 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

Lass sie am 6GB Port hängen und gut ist.
Zugriffszeiten sind an beiden Ports gut, und darauf kommt es an.


----------



## Slartibarti (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Samsung SSD 850 evo zu langsam?*

Alternativ kannst Du auch mal hier schauen ASUS RAMPAGE III EXTREME BIOS - V1601 - Updated OROM MOD 
Die haben verschiedene gepatchte BIOS-Versionen, wo u.a. die Firmware des Marvell Controllers und des ICH10R (SSD TRIM support) upgedated haben. 

ABER VORSICHT: Durch die Patches würde das Update im "Vollausbau" den verfügbaren  Speicherkapazität des BIOS übersteigen, daher gib es verschiedene Varianten, je nachdem welche SATA-Conroller Du in Deinem System nutzt, also genau lesen !!!


----------



## rschwertz (10. Oktober 2018)

1* PCIe 2.0 sind max. 5 GBit/s
Auf dem MB ist ein Marvell 9128 - Datenblatt findest Du hier
http://www.marvell.com/storage/system-solutions/assets/Marvell-88SE91XX-Product-Brief.pdf
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand (2013) unterstützt der Marvell Treiber kein TRIM.
Wenn sich das immer noch so verhält ist einer der ICH 10R Anschlüsse die bessere Lösung.

Anmerkung:
Auf der Einsteckkarte Asus U3S6 ist auch so ein Controller und ebenfalls kaum schneller als die ICH 10R Sata2 Anschlüsse.
U3S6   | Motherboard Accessories | ASUS USA


----------



## Slartibarti (11. Oktober 2018)

rschwertz schrieb:


> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand (2013) unterstützt der Marvell Treiber kein TRIM.
> Wenn sich das immer noch so verhält ist einer der ICH 10R Anschlüsse die bessere Lösung.


Ganz so eindeutig scheint das nicht geklärt zu sein, mit der entsprechenden injected firmware, aus dem gemoddeden BIOS und OHNE Raid, scheint der Marvell TRIM zu unterstützen. Dennoch scheint der Durchsatz am ICH10R trotz SATA2 stellenweise besser zu sein.
Quelle: TRIM support (Marvell 9128) - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


----------



## Slartibarti (11. Oktober 2018)

Alternativ eine PCI-E x4 auf M.2 Karte und eine Samsung 950 Pro darauf (hat das Legacy BIOS, spätere Varianten nicht mehr) Damit bekommst man 1,5-1,6 GB/s read und ca. 1GB/s write 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ludscha (11. Oktober 2018)

Darum hatte ich bei meiner X58 Plattform einen Revodrive verbaut.


----------

